# Trade deadline 2011



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

With roughly a day to go it looks like the front office has been relatively active looking for a backup swingman. Names that have been linked to Boston in rumors include Battier, Anthony Parker, Grant Hill, Jared Dudley, and Mikael Pietrus, among others, and Rip Hamilton as a potential buy-out candidate. If you catch wind of any developing rumors please update, along with any opinions on potential additions.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Let's go Battier, let's go! CLAP-CLAP. Let's go Battier, let's go! CLAP-CLAP. Let's go Battier, let's go! CLAP-CLAP.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adrian Woj is reporting that the Celtics are offering up Nate and a first for a swingman. In other news, it appears that Memphis is closing in on Battier by offering Thabeet and a first, and I doubt that we could get Dudley or Grant Hill. Anthony Parker it is then.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Boston can't trade for Parker now. Cleveland is insisting on Erden and multiple picks, and at this point in time Erden is the only active center on the roster. Unless Cleveland's tossing in JJ Hickson it won't work.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ah, last I heard they were content with getting a first round pick and whatever expirings to make the math work. If they want Semih and multiple picks they can shop him somewhere else.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

WTF? perkins and nate for jeff green and krstic? i can let this one slide because it brings a young athletic player who can be a fringe all-star if he keeps developing.. but the next trade..

erden and luke for 2nd rounder?? WTF??? erden has been our most consistent center health wise all-season. the two o'neals and KG both need a healthy bigman to back them up in case of injuries and erden has done well all-season when called upon. very mad bout this move. celtics have one of the best records in the league and we're not even playing our best basketball yet. if it ain't broke don't fix it! lakers have look old and unmotivated compared to the celtics and the celtics looked poised to win the ship before this all happened.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Crazy trades IMO. Celts have shown they can consistently beat the best teams, surely they could have found a backup wing without giving up Perkins. Even if Sheed is back I still really don't like this trade.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm unhappy with both moves made today, but I still need time to digest the Perkins trade. Unloading Semih for nothing was just stupid, they created three roster spots today and there's _no way_ they sign three buy-out guys who play in the post season. Sending out Daniels with his buyout money I get, and I didn't really like Luke to begin with, but there was no reason to unload Semih. In regards to the Perk trade, I don't really think we needed a supersub behind Pierce, just a competent swingman, and one could have been had at a much cheaper price. We're essentially banking our title hopes on the ability to get a good center after buy-outs go down.........I just don't know......


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

I don't like these moves one bit. Realistically Boston had one last shot at a title. Why not just go for it with this group?

I sense Ainge has something up his sleeve but it better be better then having Sheed come back.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

In the future it could pay dividends, but for this year it's a disaster. We're gonna get butt****ed by LA and Orlando, we're bound to meet at least one of the two in the playoffs. The hell is Troy Murphy gonna do? He can rebound, but he can't defend for dick. He's no center. Even if Shaq somehow stays healthy the rest of the way, we're still paper-thin at center, unless Jermaine O'Neal shocks the world.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Maybe Richard Hamilton will see some time at center.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Floods said:


> In the future it could pay dividends, but for this year it's a disaster. We're gonna get butt****ed by LA and Orlando, we're bound to meet at least one of the two in the playoffs. The hell is Troy Murphy gonna do? He can rebound, but he can't defend for dick. He's no center. Even if Shaq somehow stays healthy the rest of the way, we're still paper-thin at center, unless Jermaine O'Neal shocks the world.


The planning for the future makes no sense to me if that's their angle. I really am without speech on this trade, I cannot work my head around it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Thanks for trading Nate Robinson. If the Lakers don't win it this year I couldn't bear to see that annoying POS prancing around with the trophy.


----------



## KG-Kid21 (Jul 6, 2010)

Green is more than "just a back up wing" though....dude is quite a player...if he's not the defender that Posey was back in '08, he's close..and better on the offensive end

The way I look at the big man situation is simply this: What center in this league from a team Boston COULD be worried about is going to give Garnett trouble? 

Answer: The Magic

The Magic absolutely suck...the Celtics are so much better that it won't matter...Dwight could (and prob would) average 35 and they'd still get dispatched easily.

And Perkins was not tremendous on the offensive end so I don't understand why people are saying they "gave up their only advantage over the Miami Heat" which was size. They don't need size...Perk was never going to be the focal point on offense, and considering Miami's centers blow offensively the most valuable thing about Perk's game is not needed. 

I don't think people are being logical about this. Perk has played in 12 games and I'm sure the C's win % was better for the previous 45 games when he was gone. Knowing Shaq he's probably already healthy and knows if he's got anything in the tank it's 25 minutes for a few playoff series...and I gotta think the Celtics don't do this unless they have some sort of info that Shaq will be fine.

Green is a better player...and with Marquis out with the neck injury, he will easily be able to log the 26 minutes a night Perk was getting, whether he comes off the bench or not..

The only argument I could see against these moves is...why make a move at all? You're clearly the best looking team with great team chemistry....and now that might be compromised a bit.

But as far as just analyzing the tangibles of this trade...it's fine.

EDIT: Obviously Garnett on Bynum sucks too with the strength factor (I'm sure he'd take Pau)...but again, Perk on Bynum is far from the key to that potential series


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

I think Green at 24 is going to be a multi year All Star player, it is a steal getting him with the trade we made. The question that remains is how do we fill those last three spots. I know Troy Murphy is the big name but there are reports that the Warriors are not going to buy him out due to their need of front court players. In Danny We Trust! Let's see what he does


----------

